# New Holland T5040 3-point question



## jkrassman (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a New Holland 5040 tractor -2012. 

I cant find out how I lock the 3-point lift in the back, it seems to be in a floating mode. The tractor is equipped with "lift-o-matic" and there are two levelers for the 3-point. What am I missing here?

The manual says that it could be done, but not how? 

Joakim


----------

